# Thinking of ditching HO



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Well after acquiring a bunch of N scale stuff and looking around at new stuff at a few online retailers. I am seriously thinking of tossing HO to the curb and going full on N scale.

I see so much that i want that is not available in HO that is in N scale. it's hard for me to make the final decision but i am seriously leaning towards the N scale for all future modeling.

The biggest reason of my thought is the amount of size i have available and how much N scale i could lose in that space (full trains at minimum)

The HO is nice but with the space available i can never seem to figure out a track plan that i'm truly happy with and am frankly really tired of rebuilding it just to have the same results.

anyone have any thoughts or input on this?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

If I didnt have kids i'd go N in a heartbeat. Twice as much mainline run. Spurs and industry tracks are much closer to scale size. and you can fit twice as much buildings and detail 

downside... twice as many trees to aquire :/

edit.

hey Steve. just got a txt from the missus. I think the switches just arrived at home! woot


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sawgunner,

If you decide to move on from the HO scale- will you be selling off your rolling stock and other items? If so- and if you have any Seaboard System/SCL or Family Lines System related rolling stock or engines- I would be interested in them.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome to the dark side  N scale does allow you to do more in smaller spaces, but you have to remember all of the parts are smaller too. Invest in a few good sets of tweezers and a good magnifier and you'll be fine.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

hoscale37 said:


> Sawgunner,
> 
> If you decide to move on from the HO scale- will you be selling off your rolling stock and other items? If so- and if you have any Seaboard System/SCL or Family Lines System related rolling stock or engines- I would be interested in them.


ya if i run to the dark side of the tunnel then ya i will be selling off my HO stuff.

i don't have anything of those roads that i know of i think i have 1 or 2 CSX cars but thats about it


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I feel what you're sayin. More pros vs. cons. 

BTW you should have a helping hand with that come Monday.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

dannyrandomstate said:


> I feel what you're sayin. More pros vs. cons.
> 
> BTW you should have a helping hand with that come Monday.


yup i keep checking the tracking LOL

can't wait to look through the grab boxes LOL


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

And there's gonna be another headed out this week too!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I haven't regreted switching to N scale yet. My layout is 3 1/2 x 6 and it has good amount of mainline track, sidings, and a coal depot yard. Now i have started an expansion which will have a city, industrial area and railyard with a turntable. It Hardly takes up any space in the basement compared to what all this in HO scale would use. I just take my HO scale engines out from time to time and run them on a oval floor track. Although parts are smaller to work on i think you will enjoy this transition.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well if your thinking of selling things let me know, especially any CSX engines


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

Trying to think of negatives....

N stuff is smaller to work on.

No close to scale slot car tracks for N scalers to use.

........at the next train show you go.to try to get your hands on some N stuff and if ya can do a coupler and truck.swap.go for it?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

N scale is quite interesting and fun! Been a n scaler for almost a decade! I do other scales and mainly HO, just a p-i-t-a if ya ask me! A hollow core door can give way to decent sized N scale empire! One thing I hate about N scale is the lack of a lot of detail parts and many models seen HO haven;t been made in N scale.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

you should go N all the way. N scale is so much better than that old HO stuff that you have been using. It would be best to just get rid of it as fast as possible. 

You still have my address, Right.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

I just got my N scale, and I'm going to focus on it. I'll still keep my HO, but I can do more N with less space, obviously.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

well at least i know there are buyers for my stuff LOL

still undecided on the plan but the HO stuff i have isn't going cheap


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

what makes you think you will be happy with N. space?? the type of lay out you want??
maybe!
i found that the lead set of wheels (steam) dont stay on the track. if your only in to deasel, then maybe you'll be ok.
skip


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

wingnut163 said:


> i found that the lead set of wheels (steam) dont stay on the track


While we've found this to be true with Bachmann, we've had really good luck with Athearn's spring-loaded front trucks staying where they should be.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

spring loaded is what i was going to do but there is no way i could see doing it on the engine from the frontiers set. the tender's contacts were even lousier, the compressed and would not stay open to make contact.

to much to handle, i have no trouble setting the springs in the kaydee trucks. so i'll stay with HO.

skip
bachmann is the reason i dont like N.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm going to run everything i get my hands on as the N scale is purely fun. My HO if i keep it was the scale i was going with only certain things on.

what will make me happy with N????

space is no problem for either 25' x 13' is really nothing to sneeze at however when you can't figure out a good design that your happy with after 4 times of building and rebuilding then it's time to take a brake and regroup to design a permanent "happy with" layout.

Track plan is also a bonus cause in the space i have i could do an entirely sick layout that i could easily loose some full length trains in without trying. however i have decided to have fun with a 4'x16' layout that has a large storage yard as i will soon be over run by rolling stock and 30 engines now i just have to figure out the design for it


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

sawgunner & others,
I agree there are a lot of cool things available with N and you can do so much more with the space..........however, as you age you can just about be guaranteed your eyesight will begin to go downhill.
I've gone from 20/20 to wearing glasses full-time in the last five years. I also have cataracts forming that will require surgical removal within a year or two. This makes working on N guage a tuffy even with good magnifiers, etc.
Just sayin',
Bob


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

without a doubt as ya age your eyesight is one of the first to go. one of the people on ebay i bough a couple lots off of has that issue and he is giving up the hobby and selling off all his N scale stuff.

hopefully i have quite a few years before i have to move to G to see the details


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

Track plan is also a bonus cause in the space i have i could do an entirely sick layout that i could easily loose some full length trains in without trying. however i have decided to have fun with a 4'x16' layout that has a large storage yard as i will soon be over run by rolling stock and 30 engines now i just have to figure out the design for it. 

Steve, if it's any help, I run HO. and after doing and redoing a layout 8x10 witch I was never happy with. I went with a around the walls layout. the room is I think is 10x12, and I could never be happier with it  wish I did that, in the first place


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

i did the around the room style the last 2 times and still can't get happy with it. mostly from the L shaped design because of door ways to avoid and leaving a walk by space on the outside of the layout to get to the laundry room. then thought of a double decker and that idea won't work for the length of trains i want to run


----------



## TrainTex (Jan 12, 2013)

Well let us know I am sure there are many here that will love to buy stuff.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

y'all will be the first to know


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

here is my list of HO stuff that i currently have on hand

engines
Athearn RTR
SD60 EMD Lease 3801

Proto 2K
GP7 MEC
GP9 SF
GP9 SF

Rolling Stock

Walthers Gold Line
53' Gondola MKT
Airslide Covered Hoppers 
GN
NP

Walthers
2PK 33k White Tanks Reporting Marks BADX

Intermountain
Cylindrical Hopper CN
4750 3 Bay covered hoppers
Farmers co-op 2 dif #'s

Accurail
ACF Center flow CNW Slightly weathered

Athearn RTR
50' FMC Box Cars
B&M
Guilford
Pan AM
Vermont Rail

54' FMC 4700 Covered hoppers
Mid-Iowa Corp
Percival Grain

Atlas
4650 ACF Center Flow ADM (2)
ACF 33k Whale Bellies
United Texas Petroleum
ACFX Black

Atlas Master Line
20,700 gal Tanks Black GATX

Atlas Trainman
ACF 3560 Covered hoppers
CSX
Florida Tile
FMC
Corn Products
Stauffer Chemicals
Missabe
ACF 50'6" Box car
GMRC


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

> Intermountain
> Cylindrical Hopper CN


how much you chasing, and how many you got?

edit, any other cylindrical hoppers too.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Well after looking around at a few places I do believe I will be tossing HO to the side for quite a while. Going to concentrate on N scale permanently. My HO will be mostly sold off. Some has already been sold


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well I'd be interested in the 2pk of walthers 33k white tankers, the cn cylindrical and the 2 adm centre flow hoppers if you sell.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll give you $10 for the Florida Tile car including postage. pete


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

HO will miss you. good luck on the dark side.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

sawgunner said:


> I see so much that i want that is not available in HO that is in N scale. it's hard for me to make the final decision but i am seriously leaning towards the N scale for all future modeling.


 As a long time N scaler I have always found it to be the other way around. Always thought there were many more products out there in HO. For example, vehicles in N scale are much more difficult to aquire same with Buildings and other accessories.
What products were you referring too?
N scale has come a long way over the years thats for sure.Especially quality and details.
Enjoy your new experience :thumbsup:


----------

